# Is this the way it's going to be?



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

I've done all of the testing, had the biopsies etc. which just confirmed Hashimotos. This is yet another round of blood work to see how I am doing on my adjusted dose of .5 grain 2x a day. I have been at current dose around 8 weeks maybe a little less. I just wonder if this how Hashi's plays out. My most recent round of labs are as follows:

TSH: 1.9 .450-4.5 uIU/mL 
FT4: .70 .82-1.77 ng/dL
RT3: 13 9.2-24.1 ng/dL

T3 
Uptake: 22 24-39% (I'vre read this test is obsolete, but showed low, so I'm posting it)
TPO 18. IU/mL 0-34 (My TgAb was NOT tested and that is where my high antibodies are)
FT3 2.6. 2.0-4.4 pg/mL

So it looks like I need to increase my dose, that is what my doctor said. I have yet to get to be on a dose of NDT for any length of time where I can just exist for months at a time. Instead I am on a yoyo of raising the dose, feeling good for a while, then feeling bad, having high heart rate, then lowering, and back and forth and back and forth. Honestly, I didn't feel too bad at my current dose, but my numbers show that my meds need some adjusting AND, per my Doctor to raise my very low gluithione levels, I've been on SAM-e (a known mood enhancer) and alpha-lipoic acid, so perhaps that covered some of slack in my low thyroid dose. Am I normal; is this just the frustration of having Hashi's? Is this the way it's most likely always going to be? Currently moving up to 1.25 grain. 3/4 grain in am, 1/2 grain in afternoon.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, that can be a pretty normal experience in the beginning, esp. when you have antibody activity going on. It's good they are running rT3 because that's a good one to keep an eye on if you're having trouble raising NDT; yours is good (you want it on the lower end), but make sure it doesn't raise too much. Your Frees are still way too low, though.

I'm having trouble figuring out what your dose is and what kind of increase the doctor is recommending. Should the January dates in your signature be 2017 and not 2016?


----------



## BlueLemonade (Mar 6, 2017)

I know your dr told you to take ALA, but be aware that it can lower thyroid hormone. I have Graves and I have started taking ALA to help lower my levels and it seems to be working.


----------

